# Personal Review: Cartier Ronde Solo 36mm, Quartz



## NTJW

I will start this review, by saying that I was looking for a watch in silver/gray/lightblue-sih dial, and originally, I had set my sights on an Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Blue-Grey, Oris 1917, a preowned Zenith Ultra Thin 40mm Grey sunburst, and some other ones here and there, but those 3 were the main contender.

Priced at 1100 (new), 1500 (new), and 1800 (preowned), respectfully, I was almost made a purchase, before (as the title stated), this option came in.

I was looking for something a little fancy for an everyday watch, to match with my work attire, and I didn't want to spend anything over 2000 USD, so I had it capped on something more affordable new, or a great preowned. I tried all those 3 watches and I find that - while I'm comfortable with watches up to 42mm in size, I find that they are a bit too large for it to be fancy. I wanted something around 38 mm or so to be honest, the 40mm felt a big too large in this case.

The 1917 on the other hands, felt awesome, the size was small-to-size despite 40mm, but I personally feel it's very vintage inspired/reissue I'm not sure if I'd stay in love with it after a while. And the two Oris' had to be acquired brand new, so selling them off would hit me a bit more than I would have liked.

I waited for a while and took my time thinking about it to and fro, until one day a fellow WIS contacted me, asking if I am still interested in his Cartier Ronde Solo. To be honest since I acquired my gold tank americaine, I have completely forgotten that I have ever wanted a Ronde Solo, and it never crossed my mind. I also felt that the guy wasn't going to sell his anyway, so I never bothered. But then he messaged me, and after a bit of a talk, I thought about it for a few days, then I bought it.









Unfortunately, I can't find much information or reviews regarding the Cartier Ronde Solo, and since I havent seen it in the metal for almost a year, and due to the lock down, I am reluctant to travel far to his place to check it out. So I did wonder quite a bit if I should buy it, especially already having a Cartier in my collection. While I know that it's a completely different watch, I do wonder if the similiarities in the dial, and the less precious metal of the Ronde, will make me like it less.

But thank fully, I made the purchase. And to come to think of it, I bought it for around 850 USD, (watch only mind you), is quite a good price for it. I do know it's a quartz, but I find that having a quartz watch is a great feature if I'm lazy in winding and setting my watch.









The Ronde solo is actually an Entry level watch from Cartier - while saying this with full precaution, that despite being an "entry" level, it doesnt mean it is cheap. It just means that this model, is the most affordable you can get, when you enter Cartier "watch territory". And you "only" get a quartz watch too. Notice I use a lot of quotes here, because I believe these are namesakes that people use to describe this watch in comparison to other watches, and especially other Cartier models. At around USD2500 new, I don't find this watch anywhere near entry level, its alot of money, hence why buying it pre-owned, on a market that doesn't value cartier much like where I live, is the best way to go.

My case measures 36mm, while they have a 29mm for a smaller version, and a whopping 42mm for a larger version. Now I don't get how Cartier stage their sizings, but I personally feel they are way to far apart, I would have really preffered a 32-36-40mm, or even a 29-34-39mm configuration, but I guess Cartier has better marketing knowledge regarding their own watches than I do. Even I personally think the 40mm zenith was "too large" for me, I can't imagine how a 42mm Cartier would feel like. But of course this is also down to wrist size, and I have a 16.5cm wrist, pretty small - but standard for Asian wrists.









Being a quartz also has it's perks. This watch is really slim, like super. It's overall thickness is just around 6mm (I read it's 6.5mm to be precise?). The overall measurements is a 36mm across not including crown, 20mm lug width, and probably around 42mm lug to lug. This makes it a very compact watch, but due to the size of the dial/face, the watch wears larger than it should. I love the fact that Cartier sticks to a 20mm width strap, makes the watch feel "sportier" than it would have if it were 18mm. It also gives the impression of the watch being larger too.









While the non-crown side of the watch is completely barren and void of anything, the crown side is more entertaining. You get the signature cartier crown, but fluted details and a synthetic sapphire cabochon. The blue is pretty mesmerizing as the light hits it, but I still believe that the crown is very fragile and I have found quite a few Cartiers with a broken sapphire. It's a shame and it quite costly to repair. I still think Cartier should omit this detail and change it to something else, but I guess tradition is tradition. I do feel that it's pretty, but well, fragile hahaha.









There is nothing on the back as well, expect for writings and engravings of the model name, serial number, yada yada yada, but nothing of note here. It does state some water resistance, but I wont be wearing this watch to swim or anywhere near water anyway. So I wouldn't worry too much about that. I know alot of people complain about several watches having only 30M or 50M resistance, but I wouldn't bother personally, I never go that deep, and I don't swim with my "dress watches". It's just strange.









Now the dial is where all the fun is. This model is equipped with the standard Roman Cartier numerals, a rail track inside, and what is unique to this model (and some models), is you have the 24 hours "marker" as well, making it easier to read 24-hourly incase you forget hahaha. But, it also serves to balance the dial, and makes it "less dressy" to me, it borders on being something like a "field watch" with the 24 hour markers. Small details but I think it works well.

You also have the signature Cartier blued hands, thin and sword shaped, very classic. I'm glad they didn't change it over the years, while there is an edition which uses breguet hands, I find that is very dressy. And whats even better, is it's two hand set up, meaning no one knows it's a quartz watch, and it's great. I honestly prefer this rather than having a seconds hand, while of course, it's harder to tell if the battery is running out, but changing your battery once a year for $10 shouldn't be an issue, as batteries will last for 2-3 years usually.

There is also a cutout at 3 oclock for the date window, with a silver date-wheel. This matches to the silvery dial of the watch.

Due to the pricepoint, the dial is void of any engravings or patterns like many other more expensive cartiers, but I find it great too. Again it makes the watch more "casual" rather than being very dressy.

Now don't get me wrong, you can be dressy with this watch, strap it on and wear a suit and a tie and you are great to go. But with it's current combination, I wouldn't mind wearing it with a polo shirt and shorts too.









The 36mm size, wears extremely well on my 16.5cm oval wrist, it's comfortable, it's thin, and it just looks nice. While the short lugs makes the watch look compact, the spacious dial makes the watch appear larger than it's actual size. And due to the short lugs, I also find it very pleasing that it doesn't have much gap between the case and the strap, as you can see in this picture. But this will cause some problems if you are trying to put on a thicker strap, because the thickness will push in against the case, so I advise you to wear a thinner strap for this watch.









Here is a comparison with my Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39mm. While yes it's true that the OP looks bigger, because it is infact bigger, and has a much chunkier case, but take a look at the 36mm Cartier, it actually looks like it's more of a 37.5mm or so. And it doesn't look small by today's standards either. While this may not be a fair comparison, but this gives a rough idea how tha Ronde falls on the wrist as compared to other watches you have.









Here is another comparison with my Tank Americaine large, it measures 28mm x 44mm, you can see that while it is slimmer, square watches gives extra presence on the wrist. Having it cast in gold, also makes it more pronounced. I did say at the beginning that I am worried if I would have some overlaps on these two models, but when I took this picture it made me realize how different they are, and they actually complement each other very well - to me at least.









And some of my final words, here, Cartier's cheapest entry level watch, up against one it's most expensive heavyweight, clad in solid gold, holds really well on it's own. It doesn't look anywhere cheaper like it's pricing, and still gives that very special Cartier aura for the price you pay for. Sure it's not as iconic as the tank, but it's not as expensive either. And to me, personally, round watches are easier to wear, and suits more wrists than squares.

Some people despise quartz watches, but due to no seconds hand on this one, you won't even know it's quartz. It's a win win solution really!

Thank you for reading!


----------



## R3Dprius

Great review! I owned a quartz Cartier Tank for a few months and loved it but traded in part for my OP. They also do quartz really well by only having a hour and minute hand. I actually really wish Cartier would introduce a quartz Santos model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Yeah, I think they do quartz real well. And the benefit of it being way thinner than automatic counteparts. I am actually planning to sell my OP39, because I find Rolex are "so generic" to me, and I have enough datejusts and daydates anyway, so it doesn't get much wrist time.

I find Cartier's models and cases are far more daring than most brands, and buying them pre-owned are much more accessible too.



R3Dprius said:


> Great review! I owned a quartz Cartier Tank for a few months and loved it but traded in part for my OP. They also do quartz really well by only having a hour and minute hand. I actually really wish Cartier would introduce a quartz Santos model.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acar7145

Very nice and elegant watch, i don’t owe one but my wife does. She has the 29mm model and it looks very nice.


----------



## NTJW

I think it’s a very understated watch and I think I can see myself wearing it for quite some time.


----------



## Jonathan T

Sorry, this thread is older but i happen to find it while searching. I too am looking at a Cartier Ronde Solo at 36mm. How do you find the leather band? i cannot decide between the leather band and the steel bracelet versions. I feel like the leather band would be more comfortable....but i always told myself not to make the same mistake again (as when i bought my Seamaster) and should get the steel bracelet version first. Since it's cheaper to replace the bracelet with a leather strap than the other way around.


----------



## scuttle

The sapphire is something much more important than tradition: it's *branding.* So unfortunately it won't be going anywhere.

Nice review!


----------



## Asiafish1967

I've owned this watch for about 10 years now and it remains a favorite (my wife has the matching 29mm version). A new battery every year or two is all that is required. Mine has the bracelet, which is very nice, though the 20mm lug width makes it easy to swap out for leather for a dressier look.


----------



## NTJW

Jonathan T said:


> Sorry, this thread is older but i happen to find it while searching. I too am looking at a Cartier Ronde Solo at 36mm. How do you find the leather band? i cannot decide between the leather band and the steel bracelet versions. I feel like the leather band would be more comfortable....but i always told myself not to make the same mistake again (as when i bought my Seamaster) and should get the steel bracelet version first. Since it's cheaper to replace the bracelet with a leather strap than the other way around.


Im never a bracelet person, but I also dislike Cartier's folding buckle. So I would get the bracelet, and buy a custom leather strap and tang buckle instead.


----------

